# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  ترحيب حـــــــــــار

## مناوي

*رحبو معي بالمريخي الغيور خالد محمد علي عطا المنان (الكتوتابي) 


             اليوم ترحيب يا شباب بس يا إدارة ساعدوني بالتفعيل السريع
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

رحبو معي بالمريخي الغيور خالد محمد علي عطا المنان (الكتوتابي) 


             اليوم ترحيب يا شباب بس يا إدارة ساعدوني بالتفعيل السريع






أهلاً بالكتوتابي . . . بيتك و مطرحك . . . مرحب بيك بين أهلك الصفوة
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكتوتابي خش لا جي .. مرحب بيك في جموع الصفوة ..
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*مرحب مرحب مرحب يا خالد حبابك عشرة بلا كشرة . ورمضان كريم وتصوم وتفطر على خير . جيت في اعظم الشهور . منور يا خالد الكتوتابي 
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا الف مرحب يا الكتوتابي 
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مرحب بيه في داره .. ورمضان كريم ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلا بيك ياصفوة
حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا يارائع
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مرحبتين حبابك ما غريب الدار

*

----------

